# Using 4WD Hi on dry pavement



## MT CAMERON (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a 2005 Titan SE. Question pertains to using the 2WD-4WD selector knob. The manual says stay below 62.5 mph when using 4WD HI. It also cautions, but does not prohibit, using 4WD HI on dry pavement. What will be the consequences if I do? Manual says tire wear and gas consumption are the results, but does not mention mechanical harm to the vehicle.

Can I safely use 4WD HI in the winter for extended periods? I don't like changing back and forth between 2WD and 4WD HI, especially if there are occasional icy patches on an otherwise dry pavement.

One person told me no problem has long as I had VDC option, but my truck does not have it.

Help, please?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Found this on About.com....hope this helps a bit.

*Part-Time 4WD* - Refers to a four-wheel drive system that operates on-demand and drives all four wheels by locking front and rear axles together via a shift lever. It usually includes two speed ranges (Hi and Lo). Part-time 4WD systems must be operated in 2WD mode on dry pavement, as they're designed to be used only in specific situations when extra traction is required.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Now I, myself, have a Part-time 4WD SUV. There is a big difference with the turning radius when the 4WD-Hi is on as compared to the 2WD. Can't turn the tight radius' as well and WOULDN'T recommend driving in 4WD unless the conditions need it. 

On dry pavement, it's better with 2WD and better on the mileage as well.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## MT CAMERON (Jan 22, 2006)

Gimpp said:


> Now I, myself, have a Part-time 4WD SUV. There is a big difference with the turning radius when the 4WD-Hi is on as compared to the 2WD. Can't turn the tight radius' as well and WOULDN'T recommend driving in 4WD unless the conditions need it.
> 
> On dry pavement, it's better with 2WD and better on the mileage as well.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit.


Thanks for the tip about the turning radius. My main concern is driving on highways with intermittent icy spots. Location is at a ski resort, where there is snow and ice on the streets and highways for about 6 months out of the year. Much of that time, thanks to effective city and county snow removal procedures, much of the highway is wet or dry, but not slippery. But as the snow melts, this can mean sporadic, non-evenly spaced slippery spots of different length. If 2WD were to be selected during each of these dry/wet spots, it would be highly distracting, especially at 50-60 miles/hour on the highways between towns.

So the practical solution seems to be to just leave it in 4H until the patches of ice have almost disappeared, then switch to 2H and address the few icy spots in real time. However, it sounds like you would not recommend this, but try to switch back and forth, even if that means every few seconds?)

I love the Titan (I already own a 2004 Nissan Armada, but it has an "auto" setting between 2H and 4H, so when there are icy roads, even intermittently, I just set it in "Auto" and forget it. 

I've been hopelessly spoiled, I guess.

So the real issue is, on short trips (10 miles or less), with intermittently icy conditions, where there are not a lot of tight turns, how to set a game plan I can live with.

Any ideas?


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

well on ice only chains or metal studs will truely work. i personaly wouldnt because it could burn up your hubs, front cv joints, front transfer case transmission etc. if used too much. i personaly wouldnt because i would rather take it easy down the road than stand the chance of causing a major problem. but hey if you have a warrenty and that wont void it who cares.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

read this http://auto.howstuffworks.com/four-wheel-drive.htm 
as far as 4wd on dry pavement it is a big no-no. when the in 4-hi there is tension in the front to rear drivetrain this is becuase the front pulls and the rear pushes. generally, the gear sets or off a tiny bit like a 4.11 rearend with a 4.10 front end, when you are on dry pavement there is no "slippage" allowed and binding is the result. 

as far as driving in 4-hi it is mainly common sense, a lot of unexperienced drivers get a false sense of security when in 4wd and drive faster than the conditions allow, the result is an accident. I wouldn't recommend driving in 4wd on pavement unless the conditions deemed necessary. this being how are other vehicles driving, if they're all over the road slipping and sliding then 4wd would be in demand but slowing down is also a factor that would be needed. just remember there are a lot of idiot drivers out there and you need to think rationally because they won't.


----------



## MT CAMERON (Jan 22, 2006)

Gimpp said:


> Now I, myself, have a Part-time 4WD SUV. There is a big difference with the turning radius when the 4WD-Hi is on as compared to the 2WD. Can't turn the tight radius' as well and WOULDN'T recommend driving in 4WD unless the conditions need it.
> 
> On dry pavement, it's better with 2WD and better on the mileage as well.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit.


Gimpp:

Had several lengthy conversations with Nissan service personnel, and another reading of the manual. Pretty consistently, here is what I've learned:

1. Reasonably short trips on mostly dry pavement with intermittent icy patches no problem (10-20 miles) during winter 4H no real problem

2. Wouldn't want to take a long trip on dry pavement in 4H

3. As soon as the roads dry up between storms, switch to 2H

4. In 4H, stay under 55 mph to avoid heat build up and excessive wear on mechanical parts

5. At moderate speeds under #1 above, no material wear on mechanical parts. Expect greater wear on tires and lower mpg whenever in 4H

6. Essentially, 4H can be left in a "set it and forget it" during stormy periods and during the melt off until the roads become dry, as long as the speed is kept moderate.

Does this sound reasonable to you?

Thanks.
Mt Cameron


----------

